# Tiling Bathrooms..



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone tiled a bathroom themselves? If yes, how did it come out? How long did it take you? I'm pretty handy and considering the quote I got from a contractor, I'm considering tackling this myself.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I tile kitchen wall before, Don't think there is much different than tiling bathroom wall...

in my case, my output is better than my neighbour who hire contractor to do the job...

why...

- contractor gives them a fix price... quite low... but they did a quite nossy job : use cheap tiles.. grout got holes... some grout got fell out...

- mine use beatiful good tiles... with some expensive inserts (art tiles)... solid grouting... solid layout... no cutting corner... tile behind the stove...etc...

I end up cost a little bit less than my neighbour but a much better result... the cost is just a little bit because I use very good materials, not cheap stuff...

so if you are going to pay for contractor to do it... contract price cannot tell the full picture... see above example you know...

If you are going to do it yourself, you have to read a good tiling book... there are some important techinque likey tile layout... you don't know those by common sense...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> If you are going to do it yourself, you have to read a good tiling book... there are some important techinque likey tile layout... you don't know those by common sense...


Good advice


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I did think about purchasing a book just last night and will do so.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I did mine last year; basic white running bond with 4x4 tiles with green glass tile accents running around the whole room. I tiled the entire shower, then brought it out as 'wainscoting' about 4 feet up the walls in the rest of the bathroom. It turned out great and I've had a lot of compliments on it. I chose the running bond because it's easier to hide some of the imperfections because the walls weren't straight. I also started with complete or full half tiles in the corner that is most easily seen, so the cut tiles are in the corner that is less obvious, behind the shower curtain. Good luck!


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

billinak said:


> I did mine last year; basic white running bond with 4x4 tiles with green glass tile accents running around the whole room. I tiled the entire shower, then brought it out as 'wainscoting' about 4 feet up the walls in the rest of the bathroom. It turned out great and I've had a lot of compliments on it. I chose the running bond because it's easier to hide some of the imperfections because the walls weren't straight. I also started with complete or full half tiles in the corner that is most easily seen, so the cut tiles are in the corner that is less obvious, behind the shower curtain. Good luck!


Do you have pics you can share?


----------



## ththomps (Sep 15, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> ... there are some important techinque likey tile layout... you don't know those by common sense...


I would strongly agree with Kuiporng on the techniques. You will also have to take into consideration, what the tools are going to cost you, Figure a diamond saw (wet), you can get these for about $100.00 now in one of the major hardware vendors. You will also want to have nippers, spacers, buckets, trowel, etc. You can buy pretty decent "Kits" now at the hardware store, and one of those saws will easily last you multiple projects before you have to replace a blade.

If the size of your bathroom is small and you don't plan on another tile project, it may be worth it to let a contractor just do the work for you.

One thing that will help cut down on cost would be if you could get a rate from someone who would do the tiling work for you after you have done the teardown (Remove the current Floor Items such as sink, toilet, etc) remove the current wall items if you are doing walls, etc. If you are going to do Concrete backer board you could remove the old wall, flooring and have those items in place for a handy man to come in and do the actual layout and tiling. Often a heafty piece of the cost is the tear down and the disposal.

Tom


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll see if I can post some pics this weekend. After the bathroom turned out so well, I'm thinking of tiling the wall behind the stove in our kitchen.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

ththomps said:


> I would strongly agree with Kuiporng on the techniques. You will also have to take into consideration, what the tools are going to cost you, Figure a diamond saw (wet), you can get these for about $100.00 now in one of the major hardware vendors. You will also want to have nippers, spacers, buckets, trowel, etc. You can buy pretty decent "Kits" now at the hardware store, and one of those saws will easily last you multiple projects before you have to replace a blade.
> 
> If the size of your bathroom is small and you don't plan on another tile project, it may be worth it to let a contractor just do the work for you.
> 
> ...


Good ideas Tom! The quote I received was $*2,200, not including material. *The bathroom is small, approx, 42SF with two doors and this does not include tiling the tub since it is a tub/shower combo. I was considering renting the tools but that may prove more costly if I have them long enough.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tile pictures*

Here's a few pictures of our bathroom. I wish I had some before/after pics, so I could show you the carpet on the floor and the wallpaper on the ceiling!

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/billinak/P9150161.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/billinak/P9150159.jpg


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

billinak said:


> Here's a few pictures of our bathroom.
> 
> Wow! Very nice tile job! Attractive bathroom!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if $2,200 US is only for labour tiling, not include putting up the drywalls, I would go for DIY myself, for DIY, if you are not using marbles, you can buy small duty hand cutter and do everything the cost for equipments should be less than $100... so in theory, you save youself $2100 US for labours...


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> if $2,200 US is only for labour tiling, not include putting up the drywalls, I would go for DIY myself, for DIY, if you are not using marbles, you can buy small duty hand cutter and do everything the cost for equipments should be less than $100... so in theory, you save youself $2100 US for labours...


Drywall exists already. Also, there is an existing tile floor that will come up.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Well if there is existing tiles you need to pull out, that prbably means damaging the drywalls and that probably means reinstalling drywalls... that is labour works making the 2200 more justifly... although I never done tearing down things... don't know if it will damage existing drywalls... but wouldn't surprise it will do so as the cement is really strong...

anyhow... I will still DIY... consider the knowledge you will gain after doing this project... book reading is still a key to success rather than just jump right into it...


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> Well if there is existing tiles you need to pull out, that prbably means damaging the drywalls and that probably means reinstalling drywalls... that is labour works making the 2200 more justifly... although I never done tearing down things... don't know if it will damage existing drywalls... but wouldn't surprise it will do so as the cement is really strong...
> 
> anyhow... I will still DIY... consider the knowledge you will gain after doing this project... book reading is still a key to success rather than just jump right into it...


Sorry for the piece meal information. I should have mentioned this. The tile exists on the floor only. I would like to tile the walls as well, not including the walls around the tub since the existing tub/shower is a single enclosure. The price I was given included the walls. I think I am going to tackle this myself.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

may be it is your area... but to do what you describe and cost $2200 labour alone is a bit overcharge to me... unless you have a 300 sq.ft. luxury bathroom...like message from upstairs... may be to remove old tiles work does cost a lot which I am not aware off, I used to hire contractor to lay floor tiles in my half bathroom for $200 Canadian labour... but that was 4 years ago...


----------



## links (Jan 4, 2007)

If you are going to do Concrete backer board you could remove the old wall, flooring and have those items in place for a handy man to come in and do the actual layout and tiling. Often a heafty piece of the cost is the tear down and the disposal. Another minor detail might be that the tailpiece may no longer reach to the p-trap, but a trip to the plumbing dept. should fix that. Well i am in the middle of bathroom remodeling too. And I am desperatly looking for more informationr regarding this topic, so If you could post some website that help a lot....please don't post this website remodel-bathrooms.com as I already know about it. thanks in advance


kathy


----------



## Teko (Sep 20, 2006)

Your tile work looks great. I notice you've left a window in the shower. Is it just tiled and then grouted to the glass? I currently have my bathroom down to studs. Old house and still has the frame of the old double hung window. I want to put glass block in that hole. It runs down to within 6 inches of the tub. I thought if I made it flush with the tiled walls it should hold up as well as the tiles. Sound possible? And if I can just ask another question here (I'll probably post elsewhere too), is it possible to tile the ceiling? I want to use 20" tiles on the walls, but I'm worried about such a heavy tile being overhead and knocking me out some day. Any suggestions?


----------

